# avatars and signature



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

hi, just wanted to tell ll the people that needs avatars and signatures but dont have their own webspace, that i have lots o room in mine, so just send your images to me and ill post it in my webspace then give u the html the email is [email protected]  B)


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

That's awesome man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm sure that will help alot of people out considering that alot of the better free image hosting sites are removing the free service now (at least from what I saw while searching).


----------



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

thankx


----------



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

can u sticky this?


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

exactly how much webspace do u have?


----------



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

alotlotlot like 32 to 60 left (mb)


----------



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

did it in an hour here's the site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Avatures


----------



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

i just added some box covers and screenshots of upcoming games and released games check us out at AvaTureS  B)


----------

